
Coding Math - spitcode
http://www.codingmath.com/
======
bdavisx
It appears that this should be "Coding Math for Games and Graphics". I work in
the actuarial space and the math I work with is quite a bit different.

~~~
rtl49
Were you really expecting a coverage of mathematics broad enough to include
actuarial science? I agree there seems to be a large number of topics useful
for graphics programming, but of course the site can't hope to cover every
application of mathematics.

------
nathankleyn
The site appears to be struggling, but you can view the Coding Math videos on
YouTube [1].

These are really useful. Whether we like it or not, mathematics underpins most
of computer science and often beginners don't even know what to search for to
get started. A resource like this is an excellent way to get somebody going.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/codingmath/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/codingmath/videos)

~~~
bdavisx
If the site had a page where they listed all of the videos in order, instead
of having to go thru pages of (I'm assuming) Wordpress entries, it wouldn't be
struggling.

Not that it's not a great idea, just a poor implementation of an "index".

------
shawnsnyder
You can encourage Keith to make more videos here

[https://www.patreon.com/codingmath?ty=h](https://www.patreon.com/codingmath?ty=h)

He's helped me immeasurably through the years. I really liked his Sine wave
stuff early on in that series.

